# Peroni Nastro Azzuro



## robglab (13/4/15)

I love this beer - Peroni Nastro Azzuro - and I would love to make it. Forgive me, I'm just getting back into home brewing so I'm happy to make it using the concentrate and of course adding other ingredients. Maybe I'm being optimistic but if anyone can offer any advice I'd be grateful.


----------



## Red Baron (13/4/15)

If you're brewing all grain, add some corn to a basic pilsner recipe I reckon. I'm not sure of the hops (maybe saaz or hallertau), but this is from the peroniitialy.com website:

INGREDIENTI

*MALT*
2-row spring European malted barley

*HOPS*
European noble aromatic hops 

*MAIZE*
Quarter Italian maize, of which 40% is Nostrano Dell’Isola (a variety grown exclusively for Peroni Nastro Azzurro in the north of Italy)

Here's a really old thread from this site too that talks about cans recipe's.
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/3368-nastro-azzurro-recipe/

Hope this helps,
RB


----------



## Bribie G (13/4/15)

You really would need to go All Grain to have any hope of getting close.

The Italian brewing industry was set up by the old Austro Hungarian Empire and I believe the old Dreher brewery still survives. I used to drink Birra Dreher in the 1970s. Dreher was the guy who invented Vienna Lager in the 1800s.

So I'd guess a possibly close yeast would be Swiss Lager Yeast S-189. The Swiss, Austrian and Italian beers always strike me as very similar, light, grainy and not too hoppy, quite different to the German stuff over the border.


----------



## labels (13/4/15)

Bribie G said:


> You really would need to go All Grain to have any hope of getting close.
> 
> The Italian brewing industry was set up by the old Austro Hungarian Empire and I believe the old Dreher brewery still survives. I used to drink Birra Dreher in the 1970s. Dreher was the guy who invented Vienna Lager in the 1800s.
> 
> So I'd guess a possibly close yeast would be Swiss Lager Yeast S-189. The Swiss, Austrian and Italian beers always strike me as very similar, light, grainy and not too hoppy, quite different to the German stuff over the border.


Trumer Pils is Austrian but I find very close to the German style of Pils.

Back to the topic, I couldn't agree more, making a lager from kits or extract is something I place squarely in the impossible basket. I've never tried this particular beer but I would presume it is a light pils style much like a lot of Asian style beers (Singha?) but perhaps with a little more malt up front. I find this style easy to make but it did take a lot of practice. It is as much to do with technique as any other factor, it takes a bit of work and dedication but it can be done successfully.

Don't expect an exact copy, just close to style is all you will ever get. There is one ingredient in these beers that is hard (read impossible) for home brewers to get and that is hop extract - aroma and flavor type, (we can get the bittering alpha acid extract quite easily).


----------



## manticle (13/4/15)

Not sure how close they are to 'hopsextract' found in euro lagers but craftbrewer sell liquid hop essences by hop variety, including cz saaz and hallertau.


----------



## labels (13/4/15)

manticle said:


> Not sure how close they are to 'hopsextract' found in euro lagers but craftbrewer sell liquid hop essences by hop variety, including cz saaz and hallertau.


I'll certainly be checking that out before the start of next summer, thanks.


----------

